# Lotus Notes - XPages auf Client aktivieren



## thekiller (4. April 2011)

*Lotus Notes - XPages im Client aktivieren*

Morgen,

ich arbeite mich seit ein paar Tagen in XPages rein was soweit auch ganz gut klappt bisher. Nun habe ich eine Datenbank auf unseren Notesserver repliziert und festgestellt, dass die XPages beim "normalen" Nutzer nicht laufen. Bei mir hingegen schon. Ich denke mal das liegt daran, dass ich den Designer installiert habe. Wie aktiviere ich nun die XPages Unterstützung für alle ohne bei jedem den Designer installieren zu müssen?
Im Internet findet man ja noch nicht so viel zu XPages...

MfG Manuel


----------

